# Mozart PC #11 2nd Mvt.



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I played this for a competition, I didn't win this second time, but I did win the first time I was part of this competition by a work by a contemporary composer (I believe) by the name of Alexander.

Here is the OG: 




My New Version: 




Compare/Contrast if you will.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is the work I won 1st place with and performed with a quartet on TV.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The girl in that video is not to my taste in the least, but it was the best I could find, while searching quickly.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> The girl in that video is not to my taste in the least, but it was the best I could find, while searching quickly.


not to your taste?

i think she's stunning.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

stomanek said:


> not to your taste?
> 
> i think she's stunning.


Really? I don't like her touch at all.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Really? I don't like her touch at all.


I wish I had the benefit of your experience.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

stomanek said:


> I wish I had the benefit of your experience.


Get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> The girl in that video is not to my taste in the least, but it was the best I could find, while searching quickly.


Geez, man, you're criticizing her while posting a photo of her online? Call me old-fashioned, but isn't that seriously uncool? I mean, especially if she did it as a favor.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> Geez, man, you're criticizing her while posting a photo of her online? Call me old-fashioned, but isn't that seriously uncool? I mean, especially if she did it as a favor.


I hope you know I meant her playing.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I hope you know I meant her playing.


He knows.

So she helped you out and you rubbished her playing.

I hope she doesnt see this thread.


----------

